# Chocolate boat



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wanna go sailing?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11413103


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see they had a little trouble keeping it upright


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Shows why chocolate shakes are more common than chocolate floats.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

That is probably the best comment ever.  ahahahaha


Bone To Pick said:


> Shows why chocolate shakes are more common than chocolate floats.


----------

